# Pamlico Sound Drift



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

Ok, odd question, due to the size of the Pamlico Sound and the three separate inlets, how does the water flow? It's gotta be moving, but is it based on the which inlet is closest? As a reference point, I'll be staying in Avon, if I were to go to the sound and put my kayak, which way would I drift? I'll post this in the NC forum as well.

Thanks....


----------

